# Facebook Suggestion to MTH - 6/15/2016



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm finally back to offering more Facebook suggestions for MTH! I've written 2 of them just a couple of days ago. 

"Hi there,

I know MTH has done models of the Union Pacific turbines, including the 4500HP gas turbine electric, the 4500HP "Veranda" gas turbine, the 8500HP "Big Blow" gas turbine, and the experimental coal turbine. Here's something totally unique. This locomotive you see in this image is the General Electric steam turbine electric locomotive for the UP. Only two of them were built but again, you've done the coal turbine, even though only one was built in real life. While the UP steam turbines were fine locos, they turned out to be unsuccessful, most likely due to reliability issues and high maintenance costs, to my knowledge. In model railroading, however, we don't have to worry about efficiency or maintenance costs on particular engines like the turbines, so the steam turbine would certainly be no exception to that fact. I've seen an HO scale model of the UP steam turbine, but it would also look great in O scale. If this were a Premier model, I believe it was designed for passenger service, so the passenger station Proto-Effects would be prototypical to this engine. Thanks."

HO Union Pacific Steam Turbine Electric Locomotive









MTH replied yesterday:

"Brian, thanks for the post. I will add this to the suggestions list."


Here's another one:

"Here's another steam turbine electric locomotive. This is the Norfolk & Western "Jawn Henry" (named after the famous American legend John Henry), which was built by Baldwin for freight service. Like the Union Pacific steam turbine from GE, the Jawn Henry did have some disadvantages but as I said earlier, we don't have to worry about efficiency in model railroading. I've seen at least an O scale model (made by Sunset Models) of this engine as well as an HO scale model but in my opinion, an MTH Premier version of the Jawn Henry would be better than the Sunset version. Thanks."

HO Scale N&W "Jawn Henry" Locomotive









No reply but MTH just liked the "Jawn Henry" post.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, I would order that GE Turbine, I think it would be a good seller for MTH.

Bill


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm happy MTH is back to posting on Facebook. There was a time the posts stopped and were not daily. Good to see it back!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Interesting timing. I just picked up a bunch of old Classic Train magazines that the TCA museum had extra copies of. The first one I read (Fall 2004) had an article about steam and gas turbine locomotives. Both of these engines were included in the article. It wouldn’t surprise me to see MTH actually make one of these. They made the C&O M-1 which is just as unusual.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe you should suggest those to Lionel.


----------



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe you should suggest those to Lionel.


Thank you for your comment. But to my knowledge, Lionel rarely responds to Facebook suggestions unlike MTH.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe you should suggest those to Lionel.


LOL, would probably have to take out a 2nd mortgage if Lionel did the UP Turbine.

Bill


----------

